# زبان های اسکریپتی > PHP > Laravel Framework >  چرا باید لاراول یاد بگیریم

## saeed7474

در این مطلب قصد داریم به  5 دلیل اشاره کنیم که با دانستن آنها اگر تاکنون لاراول کار نکرده باشید  قطعا ترغیب به یادگیری می شوید و اگر در حال یادگیری *لاراول* باشید با انرژی و علاقه بیشتری آن را دنبال خواهید کرد.






*چرا باید لاراول یاد بگیریم:*

*لاراول یک جادوگر است!*  بله در تعبیر خود شکی ندارم، لاراول جادوگر و برای شما کار های جادویی  انجام خواهد داد! بعنوان مثال وقتی که لاراول را یاد بگیرید خواهید دید که  تنها با یک دستور ساده می توانید کار های بسیار بزرگی را در عرض چند ثانیه  انجام دهید. بعنوان مثال اگر PHP کار باشید قطعا می دانید که طراحی و  برنامه نویسی فرم های عضویت و ورود که با بانک اطلاعاتی ارتباط داشته باشد  مقداری زمانبر است شاید نیم ساعت، اما در لاراول شاید چند ثانیه! از این  قبیل دستورات زیاد در لاراول خواهید دید، بهتر است بگوییم یک جادوگر به  تمام معناست!*لاراول محبوبترین فریم ورک PHP است* و همانطور که می دانید پی اچ پی شاید بیش از 20 فریم ورک داشته باشد که همه به اندازه کافی محبوب و کاربردی هستند مثل Yii، فالکون،  سیمفونی و غیره که واقعا قدرتمند می باشند. اما چرا لاراول در بین اینها  محبوب شده است؟ یکی همان قابلیت های جادویی لاراول می باشد که اشاره کردیم و  ما باقی را نیز در ادامه میگوییم. همچنین قبلا در (اینجا) بطور مفصل محبوبترین فریم ورک پی اچ پی  را معرفی کرده ایم، اما هدف از نوشتن محبوب ترین در اینجا این بود که  بدانید با یک فریم ورک استاندارد و صاحب دار سرو کار دارید! اینطور نیست که  امروز پشتیبانی شود و فردا روی هوا و بلاتکلیف بماند. لاراول  به طور مرتب هر چند ماه ورژن جدیدی ارائه می کند و در انجمن های مختلف و  سایت رسمی نیز نهایت پشتیبانی را دارد. پس بهتر است با محبوبترینِ PHP  باشید ضمن اینکه با یادگیری آن آینده کاری خود را تضمین خواهید کرد. اگر در  آگهی های استخدامی جستجو کنید بارها نام Laravel به چشمتان خواهد خورد.*افزایش فوق العاده سرعت برنامه نویسی:*  اگر کم حوصله هستید و دوست دارید برنامه های طولانی را در کوتاه ترین زمان  ممکن بنویسید، بدون شک به شما لاراول را پیشنهاد می کنم! لاراول در بحث کد  نویسی نیز دستورات را بسیار ساده سازی کرده است، بعنوان مثال اگر قصد  داشتید صفحه بندی را برای سایت قرار دهید که مثلا در هر صفحه 5 مطلب نمایش  داده شود و کاربر بتواند بین صفحات جابجا شود فقط کافی است بنویسی  paginate(5) این همه کار را برایتان انجام خواهد داد! قطعا با افزایش سرعت  برنامه نویسی می توانید رضایت کامل کارفرما را جلب کنید.*لاراول یک فریمورک است!* قبل در پست های مختلف سایت میهن لرن بار ها گفته ایم که فریم ورک چیست،  فریم ورک دو ویژگی برجسته دارد، اول اینکه کار شما را چندین برابر راحت تر  می کند بعنوان مثال وقتی می گوییم لاراول یک فریم ورک پی اچ پی است اینطور  هم می توان خواند که لاراول راحت تر از PHP است. ویژگی دیگر اینکه فریم  ورک ها امنیت بالاتری را برای سیستم شما فراهم خواهند کرد، این به این معنا  نیست که وقتی از PHP استفاده می کنید امنیت ندارد بلکه در آن صورت باید  کمی حرفه ای تر و بسیار با تجربه باشید که بدانید چگونه کد نویسی کنید تا  نهایت امنیت را داشته باشید اما فریم ورک هایی مثل لاراول که بر پایه معماری MVC  هستند بدلیل مجزا بودن بخش های مختلف از هم ذاتا دارای امنیت بالاتری می  باشند و همچنین بعنوان مثال در لاراول فقط با نوشتن {{ csrf_field() }} در  داخل فرم ها امنیت آنها چند برابر می شود! پس *سادگی و امنیت*  از دیگر ویژگی های لاراول می باشد که طبیعتا وقتی شما سیستمی با امنیت  بالا به مشتری خود تحویل می دهید رضایت و در نتیجه کارهای بیشتری را به  همراه خود خواهد آورد.*یادگیری آن آسان است*.  اگر قصد دارید هرچه زودتر وارد بازار کار شوید باز هم بدون شک لاراول برای  شروع یک گزینه فوق العاده است، به شما این تضمین را می توانم بدهم که اگر  آموزش های میهن لرن در زمینه لاراول را دنبال کنید در کمتر از یک هفته می  توانید بر فریم ورک لاراول کاملا مسلط شوید. لاراول به خودی خود یادگیری  راحتی دارد منتها در آموزش های میهن لرن یادگیری آن چند برابر ساده تر و  روان تر شده است بطوری که هنگام یادگیری خودتان ناخودآگاه هم به جادویی  بودن لاراول و هم آموزش های ما پی خواهید برد. کافی است همین حالا از *اینجا* شروع کنید 🙂


منبع: *میهن لرن*

----------


## Muhammad-Ali

بله اینجا نمایان است:
https://www.techempower.com/benchmar...rtune&l=8vmzgf

----------


## behzadamin12

فک کنم امروز باید برای *لاراول* داکیومنت فارسی رو هم مد نظر قرار بدیم که امروزه بسیار کاربردی به تشریح و نحوه استفاده از این فریم ورک می پردازد
*لاراول فارسی* شده (اشتباه نکنیم منظورم داکیومنت هستش) به صورت فیلم های آموزشی بسیار کاربردی به صورت گسترده در سایت های فارسی موجود است من خودم اگه وقت کنم بحث *ACL لاراول* رو حتما آموزش میدم

----------

